# New Datamine (Harmonious Stuff, New Event, Crossover Items)! *Spoilers*



## Katelyn (Feb 22, 2018)

Here's the newest datamine for the new Harmonious stuff. It will include new villagers, clothes, furniture, amenities and even a mario crossover event.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7ze5ji/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_122_update/


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info... I absolutely LOVE the new ammenities!


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 22, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> Thanks for the info... I absolutely LOVE the new ammenities!



Same here! Especially the fountain one. Once I get that I'm never taking it out lol


----------



## J087 (Feb 22, 2018)

But... I haven't even finish hosting all Hip campers.... 


Kudos for the backwards blue cap~


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 22, 2018)

J087 said:


> But... I haven't even finish hosting all Hip campers....



Neither have I honestly. I'm hoping they do the Leif event before they release the new villagers and essence


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Feb 22, 2018)

YES! I've been waiting for more harmonious stuff since the beginning! I'm so happy! 

*happy dance*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow, exciting!  I'm very excited about Celeste.  She's one of my favorite NPCs.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow!!! Thxs so much!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 22, 2018)

Here's what I have to say for everything:



Spoiler: My Opinions: Visit the Reddit site first before opening



*New Animals + Essence:* Cool, Drago, but those rumored villagers were probably future additions.

*Harmonious Amenities:* I'm in love, mostly with the stage 2 amenity

*Harmonious Essence:* Nice

*New Furniture:* Some are ok

*New Clothing:* Meh

*New Rugs:* Same with New Clothing

*Leif Garden Event* They're SO lazy with the theme of their events, they need to make something new, instead of the same ol' craft n' catch maneuver.

*Super Mario Crossover Event:* Now, there's only Legend of Zelda, and Splatoon left to do. Sanrio, Monster Hunter, 7-Eleven, and other Nintendo video game series are a possibility, though might not do any crossovers with them.

*Celeste Special NPC:* MOVE OVER CELESTE, I NEED THAT TELESCOPE!!!



I hope Historical is next.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 22, 2018)

im looking more forward to the leif event.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't even care about the other stuff I only check data mines for the villagers lol

I can't wait until they add in villagers I like


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 22, 2018)

Well I guess I gotta start saving leaf tickets again; I NEED Celeste in my campsite. And I'm excited for all the new clothes to play dress-up with


----------



## Sheando (Feb 22, 2018)

I love the Leif items! I'm getting tired of the events alternating between "plant flowers/catch creatures" and "collect event-only materials," though. And I'm bummed about the villagers. I was excited for everyone new that was rumored to be coming; this batch isn't nearly as exciting. Oh well, more new features!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 23, 2018)

Yay! Celeste! I am happy I've been saving tickets cause I need herrrrrr!!!!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2018)

It's about time, those harmonious amenities are perfect for my campsite.

Still forever waiting for Sally...


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Feb 23, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> It's about time, those harmonious amenities are perfect for my campsite.
> 
> Still forever waiting for Sally...



I'm trying to make an all harmonious campsite too! Can I visit your camp? Add you as a friend?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2018)

Phalaenopsis said:


> I'm trying to make an all harmonious campsite too! Can I visit your camp? Add you as a friend?



Sure you can  5881-4716-601


----------



## amemome (Feb 26, 2018)

wow the leif event... the rewards look so good im super excited!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 26, 2018)

And here I am still trying to upgrade the last hip amenity xD But I'm still excited, especially for the Mario crossover as I've recenly been wanting to make a video game themed campsite :3


----------



## D i a (Feb 26, 2018)

That's all really exciting -- I love the Harmonious amenities and furniture, and the Leif event stuff! I'm moving starting Wednesday, so I hope the Leif event... gives us enough time to do everything...
I'm behind on amenities, but I'll probably prioritize those now. I'm also glad to see Margie. Second elephant to be in the game!


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2018)

Omg the harmonious amenities!!! I?m in love.
And super excited for Celeste too!! I?m going to start saving leaf tickets for her now!


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 2, 2018)

the harmonious villagers are neat but pekoe isn't in there so... :/

(jokes aside i'm excited for new animals to befriend!)


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Mar 2, 2018)

Harmonious update!?





But no Lolly in that update?





There goes my chances of seeing her come in with a Harmonious taste.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 2, 2018)

Those new enmities are lovely. They clash with my campgrounds theme but I might build them anyway


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2018)

I love the harmonious amenities yet it's strange how Pekoe isn't included as a new villager considering how well she fits the theme


----------



## J087 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bumpsidaisy

Beware for new campers. Host the Most is planned for this Wednesday (7th)
Leif event will end the 9th.


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Mar 5, 2018)

J087 said:


> Bumpsidaisy
> 
> Beware for new campers. Host the Most is planned for this Wednesday (7th)
> Leif event will end the 9th.



Yay! I didn't think it would be so soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)

omg i love those amenities.. hippie themes ftw!!  rip getting all the essences for those tho haha


----------



## shunishu (Mar 5, 2018)

the first new amenity is nice 
the temples too but dat branch is dank ^^


----------



## J087 (Mar 6, 2018)

Almost arriving


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2018)

idk why its curt and not pekoe but whaever might eventually invite gladys to my camp. the amenities are nice but don't fit my theme.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 7, 2018)

I also really like the new ammenities. They look so pretty.


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Mar 8, 2018)

I like that new pink shirt. I love the colours.


----------

